# My most memorable hunt of 2018....of-all-time, for that matter...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

This past fall I was out trout fishing with a couple of friends (both believed slingshots were children's "toys") and I had just lost my favorite lure and was getting another geared up on my line when this mallard landed 20+ yards down stream. My two buddies were standing on the bridge and one of them pointed at the duck and said, "Man, I wish I had my 12 gauge pump right now..." and by the time he finished the sentence I had taken the shot and smacked the mallard right in the head.

They both stood there with confused looks on their faces as I went to retrieve the duck...all I could hear on my way back was, "No way...no f*#king way!" Lol

They still talk about it like I did a magic trick...lol...and now they both have Slingshots....hehehe

Brass core SPS design w/Lemonwood scales by BarkyBow
TBG 
5/8" catseye marble

Len









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Great story.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Them dam kids toys taking all the ducks and stuff.

Good shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s nice shootin buddy. Awesome frame


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a great shot and a great way to convert a couple non-believers. Very Nice!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome story MM, bet that duck tasted extra sweet. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Winnie said:


> Great story.


Thanks....glad you enjoyed it 


ghost0311/8541 said:


> Them dam kids toys taking all the ducks and stuff.
> 
> Good shooting.


Lol....exactly...thanks 


Ibojoe said:


> That's nice shootin buddy. Awesome frame


Thanks Joe 


SLINGDUDE said:


> That's a great shot and a great way to convert a couple non-believers. Very Nice!


Thanks...the proof is in the pudding  the look on their faces was priceless...lol


BushpotChef said:


> Awesome story MM, bet that duck tasted extra sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it...and yeah, the duck tasted reeeeally sweet...lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------

